# *sob*



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

I've noticed the first thread title for a baby born in the August due date club on New Posts. I. am. so. sad. My baby has now been dead for three months and all these other babies are starting to be born when he should have been.

Everything is _*not*_ ok. I'm going to lay down.


----------



## spedteacher30 (Nov 20, 2005)

:


----------



## DreamWeaver (May 28, 2002)

I am so sorry for your pain and loss, mama.


----------



## Dalene (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes, it's awful. You should be nesting and hugely pregnant right now. And I should be nursing my 3-month old. It's so unfair.


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## TayTaysMama (Oct 16, 2007)

I was also due in August. This will be a hard month. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ninibini (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Due dates are so hard.


----------



## Mama_Michelle (Mar 15, 2006)

I am sorry.


----------



## jsmith2279 (Jan 12, 2007)

I am so sorry. My heart breaks for you.


----------



## yarngoddess (Dec 27, 2006)

Sending you all my love, tears, and the knowledge that being sad doesn't have to be changed, healed or fixed. Let your eye's cry the tears, your heart sing the sadness, and let your head know that being sad is OK. I wish I could do more than send my love through the computer...

HUGS.


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TayTaysMama* 








I was also due in August. This will be a hard month. I am sorry for your loss.

same over here.







I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## chaismom (Apr 6, 2005)

:







: Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry


















I was also due this August. A good friend of ours is due a week before I was. it's just... hard.


----------



## avivaelona (Jun 24, 2005)

due dates are hard, especially the first one,







be kind to yourself.


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you, everyone. I didn't realize how much seeing those threads would affect me. I'm going to take some time off next month on his due date.

Hugs to all of you for your losses.


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

im so sorry mama
my friend is coming over today and she was 3 weeks earlier than me. My baby died 3 weeks ago at 22 weeks and she is coming over today at 22 weeks. I don't know how I am going to handle it, but life goes on and nobody seems to want it to stop around here, but me. She's my husbands best friends new wife...when did he think it was okay to invite them over?? No one understands







I understand how you feel and I know I will feel the same as you when October comes around.


----------



## Dalene (Apr 14, 2008)

I admit that I've checked the April DDC once in a while. It hurts to read about the milestones that their babies are reaching.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tellera* 
Thank you, everyone. I didn't realize how much seeing those threads would affect me. I'm going to take some time off next month on his due date.

Hugs to all of you for your losses.

It's a good plan to take some time off. Keep in mind that the anticipation of your due date and the days leading up to it may be worse than actually living through that particular day. It will be an important milestone to get through on your path to healing. Maybe you could do something to honor your baby...plant a tree or something.


----------



## jaclyn7 (Jun 9, 2005)

To Everyone

It's not fair. It sucks. I am so sorry that anyone has to experience this pain. My review at work is scheduled for either the 8th or 9th of September, the two days I predicted my baby (due August 30ish) would arrive. After work I am getting drunk, very drunk









I feel so guilty because I want a baby (my baby) so much, but without my miscarriage I would have never gotten this amazing job. Ack - sorry.


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

I am so, so sorry. I dread the day my due date comes.


----------



## Cuddlebaby (Jan 14, 2003)

you are right, everything is certainly NOT okay.

huge hugs.


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who has responded since my last reply.

You know, I think we need a hug smilie that is not _smiling_.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jess_paez* 
im so sorry mama
my friend is coming over today and she was 3 weeks earlier than me. My baby died 3 weeks ago at 22 weeks and she is coming over today at 22 weeks. I don't know how I am going to handle it, but life goes on and nobody seems to want it to stop around here, but me. She's my husbands best friends new wife...when did he think it was okay to invite them over?? No one understands







I understand how you feel and I know I will feel the same as you when October comes around.









That is an awful situation. How are you doing?


----------



## JenMidwife (Oct 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tellera* 
I didn't realize how much seeing those threads would affect me. I'm going to take some time off next month on his due date.

*sob* indeed I think you're smart to take some time off... it does hurt so much.







I'm like a person driving by a car wreck- you know it's going to upset you, but you can't help but stare... every now & then I check in on the July ddc & I find myself *staring* at pregnant women when we're out & about even though it just kills me







:


----------



## ChristyM26 (Feb 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclyn7* 
I feel so guilty because I want a baby (my baby) so much, but without my miscarriage I would have never gotten this amazing job. Ack - sorry.

I understand that feeling. I had the same thing happen after losing my twins (ir onically I was even interviewed by a woman who was pregnant with twins... that was rough at the time).

To the OP







. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

My little girl was also due in August. And I noticed the births starting there too and it hurts. I understand your pain.


----------

